# Can anyone sex this Leuc?



## CCProdigy (Feb 21, 2021)

I have a group of 4 leucs about 8-11months out of water and two of them started calling recently. I'm a little suspect of this one being female but looking for someone with more experience and knowledge to confirm or not.


----------



## eMCRay (Mar 24, 2020)

May still be too soon to tell but looks "thicker" than the others with smaller toe pads, so leaning female.

If you want to be 99.9% you could isolate it (separate temporary tank for a week or two after it has another month of age on it) and see if it calls then. If nothing over the 2 weeks it's probably female. Sometimes males don't call with other males around.

On a separate note, is it just me or does your tank have a pinkish glow?


----------



## CCProdigy (Feb 21, 2021)

eMCRay said:


> May still be too soon to tell but looks "thicker" than the others with smaller toe pads, so leaning female.
> 
> If you want to be 99.9% you could isolate it (separate temporary tank for a week or two after it has another month of age on it) and see if it calls then. If nothing over the 2 weeks it's probably female. Sometimes males don't call with other males around.
> 
> On a separate note, is it just me or does your tank have a pinkish glow?


It's the light I'm using. Had them laying around from other plants I used to grow. Yea I've heard calling from two of them but nothing from this one so I was leaning more towards female as well. It appears more pear shaped too.


----------



## Encyclia (Aug 23, 2013)

CCProdigy said:


> It appears more pear shaped too.


Happens to the best of us.


----------



## eMCRay (Mar 24, 2020)

CCProdigy said:


> It's the light I'm using. Had them laying around from other plants I used to grow. Yea I've heard calling from two of them but nothing from this one so I was leaning more towards female as well. It appears more pear shaped too.


Not sure how good grow lights are for darts - most of the folks I know use white daylight LEDs.

You could always also add in a petri dish and see if you can see it laying eggs with one of the calling males. Dead giveaway that one...


----------



## CCProdigy (Feb 21, 2021)

eMCRay said:


> Not sure how good grow lights are for darts - most of the folks I know use white daylight LEDs.
> 
> You could always also add in a petri dish and see if you can see it laying eggs with one of the calling males. Dead giveaway that one...


They're just red/blue LED lights that i used for veg state. Also I added a few petri dishes yesterday.


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

eMCRay said:


> Not sure how good grow lights are for darts - most of the folks I know use white daylight LEDs.


Given that Dendrobatid color vision is much like ours, and like us they are primarily visually guided (in sexual behavior, per the citations below, and quite obviously in feeding behavior), I would be very hesitant to force odd spectra on them. 









Interspecific and intraspecific views of color signals in the strawberry poison frog Dendrobates pumilio


Poison frogs in the anuran family Dendrobatidae use bright colors on their bodies to advertise toxicity. The species Dendrobates pumilio Schmidt 1858, the strawberry poison frog, shows extreme polymorphism in color and pattern in Panama. It is known that females of D. pumilio preferentially...




jeb.biologists.org













FEMALE PREFERENCES FOR APOSEMATIC SIGNAL COMPONENTS IN A POLYMORPHIC POISON FROG


Aposematic signals may be subject to conflicting selective pressures from predators and conspecifics. We studied female preferences for different components of aposematic coloration in the polymorphi...




onlinelibrary.wiley.com


----------



## Kmc (Jul 26, 2019)

There are forum admonitions per providing naturally occurring wavelengths in captive situ that are photo receptively perceived, utilized, and acutely navigated by frogs (for millions of years) Yet not much commentary about more anomalous led lighting promoted for plantlife.


----------

